

Fabric for Bachelors - metageek
http://www.virtue.to/fabric/

======
metageek
I mentioned this on another thread today [1], then realized that it might be
of more interest. Good reading for geeks who need to know how to dress to talk
to, say, VCs.

Full disclosure: the author is my wife.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2006458>

